# windfall | art thread ( ft. gifs & more! )



## windfall (Nov 22, 2015)

HULLO. Welcome to my art thread!!! I'll be posting stuff I've drawn here from time to time, but there's no set schedule because I'm lazy so... enjoy what's here!  

The most recent stuff is at the top, but some of the stuff further down is from last year. Clicking the thumbnail will bring ya to my tumblr!



 

 



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



 

 

 



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 


​
 process*GIFS;* 
I started making process gifs mostly because I find them interesting. I hope you like them too! 
the oldest are at the top, the newest at the bottom!


Sadness (Inside Out)
Amethyst (Steven Universe) 
Daydreaming Squirrel 
Arlo & Spot (The Good Dinosaur)
Riptide Queen (Steven Universe) 
Joy (Inside Out)
Lapis Lazuli (2016) (yes, again) (Steven Universe)
Lapis & Jasper (Steven Universe)
A Shared Memory (Adventure Time)
Judy Hopps! (Zootopia)
 Lord Leo (FE14)
 Shroomish + Dragonite (Pokemon)
 Lapis by the Sea (Steven Universe) 
 Girl in Blue (Lapis again fite me) (Steven Universe)

 Same Old World (Lapis again LOL)(Steven Universe) 
The Woods
A Forest of Fireflies (Xenoblade Chronicles)
 Verdant Memories
Freefall (Steven Universe)
home (Finding Dory)
find the way (Finding Dory)
A Gem in the Big City (Steven Universe)
Beyond the Sea and Sky (Steven Universe)
Blue (Steven Universe)
Serenity (Steven Universe)
 A View of City (Steven Universe)
PINK bird
TBT Fair art contest entry + Butterflies
Hero of Time (Legend of Zelda)
Usually my art ranges from about 1h to 3h to draw. you can see it compressed in a 5s gif! Neat stuff right???? 
i think so 

 other*NOTES;*  
I use manga studio to draw, and GIMP to edit my pictures. I'm not an expert (art is just a hobby for me) but if you have any questions about art (or anything??) let me know and I can try to help ya out  

Regarding TBT/in game bell commissions: sadly i'm not really down for TBT commissions or art trades (to be honest, I'd only be interested in rlc so lemme know if that's something you're up for). 

Thanks for looking!

shameless*SELFPROMOTION;*  


​ most (if not all) of my more recent stuff is available on *redbubble* as prints/phone cases/stickers/more! wooooo support meeeeee

the pic above is outdated because LOL the good dino pic got taken down due to a DCMA request -___-
I also made a society6 shop recently! 




Spoiler: archive of top banners





















maybe i'll cycle through them - who knows​



comments are rad. otherwise i'm literally talking to myself lol


----------



## sej (Nov 22, 2015)

I remember you! Your art is pretty impressive!


----------



## cIementine (Nov 22, 2015)

eek, you have beautiful art


----------



## crystalmilktea (Nov 22, 2015)

I love your art style! *v*


----------



## windfall (Nov 22, 2015)

Sej said:


> I remember you! Your art is pretty impressive!





pumpkins said:


> eek, you have beautiful art





crystalmilktea said:


> I love your art style! *v*



you guys are too kind ;o;


----------



## Nightmares (Nov 22, 2015)

Ah your art is too cute >.<


----------



## windfall (Nov 22, 2015)

Dunno if anyone would be interested (or care LOL), but I personally have always found process pictures to be fascinating, so I decided to wip one up quickly of the Sadness picture I finished up today. 







Please keep in mind that this is my personal process (and I don’t even actually follow these steps completely for every picture I draw haha). 

First off: open up Manga Studio. Usually I start off with a messy sketch, and then set that layer to multiply. Then I add a gradient background and flat colours under the line art. 

Additional background items (in this case, the memory orbs) are subsequently added. In this picture, the orbs were then followed by rough shading/highlights (layer modes were subtract and colour dodge, respectively). 

The image is then cleaned up on a bunch of normal layers (I tend to merge painting layers as I go, though). More glow dodges/subtract layers are added for more precise shading and highlights. After that, the picture is exported to GIMP to change up the brightness/contrast levels of the picture. 

Then bam! The picture is done.



Spoiler: for reference, the competed picture is here











Might do this again in the future! :v Kinda neat looking back. 
The pic took around 3h or so. Any questions are welcome~


----------



## derezzed (Nov 22, 2015)

Really nice work you have here, Windfall! I like how rough/sketchy your style is, so the step-by-step process GIF you posted was super interesting.

Good luck with your future endeavors in art, and with your redbubble shop! I'll definitely be sticking around for more updates from you c:


----------



## wassop (Nov 22, 2015)

i love the way you use color , it really brings the art to life  ♥


----------



## windfall (Nov 27, 2015)

Another process gif! Amethyst~~ 







I'll edit this post with an some steps later, gunna go to bed now xD 

For reference, the compete pic is below! (and on redbubble) 
redbubble is having a black friday/cyber monday sale with 20% off when you use the code BF20 lol  



Spoiler











This took forever x_____X


----------



## windfall (Nov 27, 2015)

I drew this earlier this week for the LINE contest, but didn't want to post it until it was over xD







I don't remember a time where I spent so much more time on the BG than the main character. Really enjoyed the relaxed autumn atmosphere of this one. 

I can't really think of how to describe the process, so hopefully the gif speaks for itself xD

oh! one thing is that i blurred the branches in the foreground to give the illusion of depth. hope it worked :x 

As always, the finished piece is beneath the spoiler! 



Spoiler











It's on redbubble, too!


----------



## Gracelia (Nov 27, 2015)

hehe hi windfall, long time no see~ n__n
loving all the process gifs, it's so neat to see how much the piece changes over time! depth thing really worked, the autumn/line entry piece gives off such a calming vibe


----------



## windfall (Nov 27, 2015)

hihi! it definitely has been a while! x) 
and thank you~~ :3 

I think it's my most favourite thing I've drawn this year  super proud of it  

I'm also glad you like the process gifs, I'm enjoying them more than I thought I would x)
I will try to keep posting them!


----------



## Zane (Nov 28, 2015)

I love your piece for the LINE contest aaaaa the colors are absolutely lovely ♥ the process gif is cool too


----------



## sunflower (Nov 28, 2015)

wow, you have lovely art~ I love the process gifs!


----------



## windfall (Dec 2, 2015)

Saw the Good Dinosaur yesterday! The scenery was so photorealistic o_o







​
The finished pic is in the spoiler tag  



Spoiler











The picture is also on redbubble  i think it looks cute as a graphic tee and phone case x) 

internet is being uncooperative but i hope all these pics work ._.

just noticed someone tagged my thread with this xD 




haha xD


----------



## cheezu (Dec 2, 2015)

Love your art!


----------



## Peter (Dec 2, 2015)

I really _really_ love your art. 

I remember seeing your entry of Felicity for the Fire Festival and being blown away by it; your mix of colours and lighting in all your art works is amazing!

I'll always be checking back on this thread, and I hope you always keep sharing!


----------



## windfall (Dec 2, 2015)

cheezu said:


> Love your art!


Thank you 



peterjohnson said:


> I really _really_ love your art.
> 
> I remember seeing your entry of Felicity for the Fire Festival and being blown away by it; your mix of colours and lighting in all your art works is amazing!
> 
> I'll always be checking back on this thread, and I hope you always keep sharing!


Ahh  It's so nice getting all these messages x) 
I'm glad you enjoy my art! I love colours and making things vibrant haha so I'm glad others appreciate it too  

I like to draw so I'll keep trying to share my stuff


----------



## ssvv227 (Dec 2, 2015)

I LOVE YOUR ART <333

I really love how you use all the different textures. The lighting effects and the colours are just lovely too!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also I have a very very soft spot for illustrations <3


----------



## windfall (Dec 3, 2015)

Another picture~ This time of Lapis  Didn't really know what to call it so I went with Riptide Queen :v she's my favourite SU character sooooo ... yup. 








I originally planned for a coloured background and changed my mind midway and decided to roll with a white bg instead. I also put a lot of effort into sketching her head but then I thought it looked awkward as I was painting midway, so I scrapped the original idea and repainted her face. :/ i have a tendency of drawing arms too long and still have issues drawing hands >_> sigh lol

finished pic in the spoiler tag!


Spoiler











Hopefully the pics showed up, having internet troubles again x___x 

redbubble link :v ~~


----------



## Hyoshido (Dec 4, 2015)

And off she goes
Drawing more arts
Never disappointing people

I really do love your recent work, they're so colorful!!


----------



## windfall (Dec 12, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> And off she goes
> Drawing more arts
> Never disappointing people
> 
> I really do love your recent work, they're so colorful!!



Thanks  kinda running low on ideas now but oh well lol



Haven't drawn in a while, and I'm not really sure where I was going with this one. ?\_(ツ)_/?







Fun fact: the dots in the background were done by a brush called "bloodstains". Final pic in the spoiler!

i'm no good with colouring open mouths (and she looked kinda creepy with her face) so it was changed up a lot. i used a few multiply layers for shading and the glow of the memory orb and swirls were created by a glow dodge layer. 

(link on redbubble)



Spoiler


----------



## windfall (Jan 11, 2016)

It's been a while >__> Anyways, here's another lapis pic. :v 









Hope y'all are having a nice new year  

i originally drew the sketch on some lined paper first, and since i was too lazy to try to replicate a sketch digitally, I just took a photo  

this picture was mainly to test a few new brushes. fun stuff. 



Spoiler











redbubble link


----------



## Chiisanacx (Jan 12, 2016)

Omg I love your art! I'll be sure to keep an eye out for freebies or tbt sketches c:


----------



## Heyden (Jan 12, 2016)

Oh, do you use Manga Studio 5?


----------



## xX.Big.Bang.Xx (Jan 12, 2016)

Your art is so beautiful I like it =)


----------



## windfall (Jan 12, 2016)

Chiisanacx said:


> Omg I love your art! I'll be sure to keep an eye out for freebies or tbt sketches c:


I haven't really thought about what sort of tbt sketches/freebies i'd be up for doing >_> but i'll try to keep it in mind (maybe the weekend or something xD) 



Haydenn said:


> Oh, do you use Manga Studio 5?


Yup! I use manga studio 5 and GIMP to edit the drawing (usually just to bump up the brightness and/or the saturation levels)



xX.Big.Bang.Xx said:


> Your art is so beautiful I like it =)


Thank you!


----------



## windfall (Jan 17, 2016)

I had an idea last night so I've been drawing a bit more than usual to get it out of my head. Sorry for the steven universe spam, but lapis is sort of my muse  







​
Jasper's hair is nuts 8( 
i played around a little with colouring techniques with both of them  

Anyway, the combined picture below was sort of the idea I had (the actual execution was different from what I had in mind but oh well) 



Spoiler: let's stay on this miserable planet together!









my favourite fusion! i might try to do sets like this for other gem fusions but.... for now, I'm gunna sit back and watch some TV before another week starts :'(



It's on redbubble as two separate pics (i swapped jasper/lapis around and couldn't decide which looked better) so check it out if you want  
version1, version 2.

also! here's a closeup on lapis (my new tumblr icon ehehe) I'm actually really pleased with how it turned out 


Spoiler


----------



## windfall (Jan 21, 2016)

Something a little different -- i sculpted this Sadness statue last year :v 




She was made with wire armature, tin foil, sculpey and paint. 
I am terrible with painting small things @@ I need to buy smaller paint brushes but... I don't think I'll be sculpting again for a while :/


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jan 21, 2016)

I love Lapis and you draw her sooo well! Your art is just absolutely wonderful.


----------



## windfall (Jan 23, 2016)

hi! I've got an art auction going on in the museum shop thread

it ends tomorrow (sunday jan 25 @ 5PM EST) and is both TBT and RLC -- please check it out if you're interested!


----------



## Nightmares (Jan 23, 2016)

Your art is really awesome; I'd love to bid, but it's way out of my price range ;-;


----------



## Wishii (Jan 23, 2016)

Aghh this is all so cute! What program do you use to draw this?


----------



## windfall (Jan 23, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> Your art is really awesome; I'd love to bid, but it's way out of my price range ;-;


I honestly didn't expect it to get so high @@ hopefully in feb i'll find some time to do another auction. 



Wishii said:


> Aghh this is all so cute! What program do you use to draw this?



Thank you! I used Manga Studio Pro to draw everything


----------



## Nightmares (Jan 24, 2016)

windfall said:


> I honestly didn't expect it to get so high @@ hopefully in feb i'll find some time to do another auction.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! I used Manga Studio Pro to draw everything



 I'll have to start saving up xD

Also, do you recommend Manga Studio? I don't know whether to get it, or get SAI instead...


----------



## windfall (Jan 24, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> I'll have to start saving up xD
> 
> Also, do you recommend Manga Studio? I don't know whether to get it, or get SAI instead...



I used to use SAI before I got a Mac (SAI is only compatible with Windows). I tried a few programs but  Manga Studio was the only similar replacement I could find. I really like it though! It has a bunch of features which I haven't even tried haha xD 

Anyway, I don't think you can go wrong by picking either. They're both very good programs. SAI is used by more people though, so there's a larger community of artists who can provide tutorials and brushes. Also, there's a bunch of cracked versions floating around tumblr, so a free version would be fairly easy to get a hold of.


----------



## kelpy (Jan 25, 2016)

omg I love how you make it look... scratchy? Papery? You should make a tutorial. I love it so much.


----------



## himeki (Jan 25, 2016)

Thank you so much for the art! It's so beautiful aaaaaaaa


----------



## SoftFairie (Jan 25, 2016)

I really love your art style it's so different c:


----------



## Ayaya (Jan 25, 2016)

Omg can I just say that I always adore your art? Whenever you enter any contests, your entry stands out to me because I just love your style and coloring ;_; It reminds me of children story books and it's just so beautiful! 

Anyway, just dropping by to say that. I'll be following your tumblr as well. Thank you making these lovely pieces!


----------



## windfall (Feb 21, 2016)

Everyone's comments are so nice ;o; 

I know this thread hasn't been to active, but (insert a million excuses here). I haven't been drawing much, except for my friend's birthday card picture (which I finished earlier in the month, but didn't wanna post anywhere since she follows my tumblr lol)

Someone earlier asked for a tutorial sorta thing, so I tried to explain my thought process here. Plus I also had a bunch of screenshots that I took cause I was asking someone else for their feedback ehehe. 

The whole picture was framed around  the quote “the best kind of laughter is laughter born of a shared memory.”, and pretty much everything was planned around it. 










​


Spoiler: walkthrough thing



I don't watch adventure time so i referred to wikis/google images... hopefully I did these characters justice!






tumblr link: x



I tried to explain my though process and show pictures whenever possible but I was sorta tired when writing it up, so sorry for any weird spelling mistakes or awkward sentences x)

hope you find it interesting


----------



## meowlerrz (Feb 21, 2016)

Wow this is so amazing! I wish I was this talented


----------



## windfall (Mar 17, 2016)

I've been playing fe fates a lot and I rather like Azura's design but I also struggle with drawing people x__x 




I accidentally coloured on one of the sketch layers so no progress gif this time  


Spoiler: original sketch (with base colours)











also on redbubble!


----------



## CuteYuYu (Mar 17, 2016)

Omg she looks gorgeous! Your style is beautiful 
especially love the way you did her eyes <3


----------



## Jesusfreakette (Mar 18, 2016)

Oh, I love your Azura! Your painterly style is so cool - and I'm so happy to run into someone using Manga / Clip Studio! It's a very under-appreciated program.

And dadgum, girl, your Good Dinosaur - it made me tear up a little! Thanks for sharing all these, it was nice to go through everything (and your process gifs! I love seeing those)


----------



## windfall (Mar 18, 2016)

CuteYuYu said:


> Omg she looks gorgeous! Your style is beautiful
> especially love the way you did her eyes <3



Thank you! 



Jesusfreakette said:


> Oh, I love your Azura! Your painterly style is so cool - and I'm so happy to run into someone using Manga / Clip Studio! It's a very under-appreciated program.
> 
> And dadgum, girl, your Good Dinosaur - it made me tear up a little! Thanks for sharing all these, it was nice to go through everything (and your process gifs! I love seeing those)


Oooh, do you use Manga studio? I really only started to use it cause I got a mac and SAI doesn't run on macs without some complicated stuff I couldn't bother figuring out lol. I really like the program though! I don't think I even use a 1/10 of what it's capable of though... ehehe  @@ 

also it's funny that you mention the good Dinosaur picture! x) My mom usually doesn't react to my drawings very much but she really likes that one and it's set up as her wallpaper on her phone! 



also... on an unrelated note, i decided to do another art auction, which you can bid on in the museum thread! it ends this sunday at 5pm EST  
(i want to buy some amiibo online.... support me >__> lol)


----------



## windfall (Mar 20, 2016)

hyogo's auction pic!


----------



## windfall (Mar 28, 2016)

I saw zootopia on opening day but didn't really have inspiration for a pic until yesterday >___> first time rendering stylized buildings (and i think they look ok???). I originally wanted to incorporate her carrot pen but couldn't really figure out a way to make it work the way I wanted.... 




​


Spoiler











redbubble link


----------



## windfall (Apr 14, 2016)

Does anyone still check this thread? kinda lonely just posting and no one commenting :c /whines forever

I've been playing fe fates a bunch (as you can probably tell). 
I'm waiting for my copy of bravely second to ship........ughhhhh curse you amazon





i tried colouring a bit differently than i normally do. i spent a lot of time on his face and i'm still not that happy with it (but i give up lol). his armour was also a massive pain...

as always, the finished piece is in the spoiler, and it's also on redbubble.



Spoiler


----------



## meowduck (Apr 14, 2016)

Beautiful!  I'm scrolling through it all cx nosy I know but it's so beautiful !!!♡


----------



## himeki (Apr 14, 2016)

windfall said:


> Does anyone still check this thread? kinda lonely just posting and no one commenting :c /whines forever
> 
> I've been playing fe fates a bunch (as you can probably tell).
> I'm waiting for my copy of bravely second to ship........ughhhhh curse you amazon
> ...


EVERYONE IS DRAWING LEO LATELY AND ITS _G R E A T_
another wonderful piece from you! you paint so beautifully aaaa


----------



## windfall (Apr 14, 2016)

MayorEvvie said:


> EVERYONE IS DRAWING LEO LATELY AND ITS _G R E A T_
> another wonderful piece from you! you paint so beautifully aaaa



<3 leo 
<3 nohr 

i like xander better but dammnnn his armour is complicated lol


----------



## himeki (Apr 14, 2016)

windfall said:


> <3 leo
> <3 nohr
> 
> i like xander better but dammnnn his armour is complicated lol



ehhhhhhhh Leo is best imo but Xander is pretty good
except his armour and child naming choices


----------



## windfall (Apr 14, 2016)

MayorEvvie said:


> ehhhhhhhh Leo is best imo but Xander is pretty good
> except his armour and child naming choices



yeah, siegbert...uhh it's not the greatest name but there's this cute comic on tumblr which makes me feel a bit better about it lol 

http://adilia-the-kouhai.tumblr.com/post/142534944413/nohrianbard-were-talking-a-lil-about-siegberts


----------



## himeki (Apr 14, 2016)

windfall said:


> yeah, siegbert...uhh it's not the greatest name but there's this cute comic on tumblr which makes me feel a bit better about it lol
> 
> http://adilia-the-kouhai.tumblr.com/post/142534944413/nohrianbard-were-talking-a-lil-about-siegberts


oh I saw that earlier ^^
i still think it was a bad name tbh


----------



## ssvv227 (Apr 14, 2016)

windfall said:


> Does anyone still check this thread? kinda lonely just posting and no one commenting :c /whines forever
> 
> I've been playing fe fates a bunch (as you can probably tell).
> I'm waiting for my copy of bravely second to ship........ughhhhh curse you amazon
> ...



i actually like how you end up stylizing his face! though he also reminds me of the little prince lol

one minor point is that he should have 4 fingers on the book instead of three

love the colours as always!!


----------



## windfall (Apr 15, 2016)

ssvv227 said:


> i actually like how you end up stylizing his face! though he also reminds me of the little prince lol
> 
> one minor point is that he should have 4 fingers on the book instead of three
> 
> love the colours as always!!



Ahh I want to see the little prince! The stop motion looks excellent! I'm not sure what ended happening to that movie though.... I thought it was suppose to come out in theatres and I guess it fell off my radar...

And thanks for letting me know about the points on his hands!!! Can't believe I goofed that up even though I stared at reference pics for so long x__x I'm not sure if I'll get around to fixing it though orz


----------



## ssvv227 (Apr 15, 2016)

windfall said:


> Ahh I want to see the little prince! The stop motion looks excellent! I'm not sure what ended happening to that movie though.... I thought it was suppose to come out in theatres and I guess it fell off my radar...
> 
> And thanks for letting me know about the points on his hands!!! Can't believe I goofed that up even though I stared at reference pics for so long x__x I'm not sure if I'll get around to fixing it though orz



you absolutely should see the little prince!! i saw it on the plane in a tiny little screen but it was still breath-takingly beautiful! and that stop motion is absolutely the high light of the film (depending on how you see it, it may be a good thing or a bad thing since the film is not a remake of the original the little prince; rather, it frames around it). but it is just gorgeous!! i'm not sure what happened to it in the end either. aside from star wars and maybe zootopia (my sister and i were supposed to go see it but that fell through...) i don't really know what's playing right now...

nah don't worry about the finger, it's just a minor point so just keep that in mind next time and you'll be fine ^^


----------



## windfall (Apr 15, 2016)

ssvv227 said:


> you absolutely should see the little prince!! i saw it on the plane in a tiny little screen but it was still breath-takingly beautiful! and that stop motion is absolutely the high light of the film (depending on how you see it, it may be a good thing or a bad thing since the film is not a remake of the original the little prince; rather, it frames around it). but it is just gorgeous!! i'm not sure what happened to it in the end either. aside from star wars and maybe zootopia (my sister and i were supposed to go see it but that fell through...) i don't really know what's playing right now...
> 
> nah don't worry about the finger, it's just a minor point so just keep that in mind next time and you'll be fine ^^



Oooh nice! I'm glad you enjoyed it, even on a tiny screen! It's neat how planes have such recent movies now! I remember seeing the trailer for it so long ago and I vaguely remember seeing how it's framed around the story of the little prince. I'm really interested in seeing it because of stop motion looks so beautiful! Sadly it's out in like literally one theatre in my area right now though so i dunno if I'll see it in theatres...

You should definitely see Zootopia! I loved it so much! My artbook for the film finally arrived today  I'm not really sure what's out right now either, but i'm looking forward to the new captain america movie later this month and finding dory in june x) 

when i think back on his finger point thing... i should have known he had 4 points cause hands = 4 knuckles xD


----------



## kelpy (Apr 15, 2016)

windfall said:


> Does anyone still check this thread? kinda lonely just posting and no one commenting :c /whines forever
> 
> I've been playing fe fates a bunch (as you can probably tell).
> I'm waiting for my copy of bravely second to ship........ughhhhh curse you amazon
> ...



looking good as always windfall~
I love the papery looking brushes you use. so beautiful!


----------



## derezzed (Apr 15, 2016)

windfall said:


> Does anyone still check this thread? kinda lonely just posting and no one commenting :c /whines forever
> 
> I've been playing fe fates a bunch (as you can probably tell).
> I'm waiting for my copy of bravely second to ship........ughhhhh curse you amazon
> ...



Your technique is amazing, windfall! I love your brush style, and your process gifs are always SO, so interesting to look at. I really appreciate the fact that you take the time to make them when you update with a new piece :-]

(( Also, I have to say, it's sad to read that you haven't gotten the amount of comments you've wanted. I suppose you have more secret admirers than vocal admirers? Perhaps some people don't know what to say, or know that comments are literally the top thing that a lot of artists look forward to. Hell, maybe they're even intimidated by the magnificence of your work, haha. But hopefully you get as much feedback and attention as you want here in the future :-] ))
I'm looking forward to your future pieces! c:


----------



## windfall (Apr 15, 2016)

derezzed said:


> Your technique is amazing, windfall! I love your brush style, and your process gifs are always SO, so interesting to look at. I really appreciate the fact that you take the time to make them when you update with a new piece :-]
> 
> (( Also, I have to say, it's sad to read that you haven't gotten the amount of comments you've wanted. I suppose you have more secret admirers than vocal admirers? Perhaps some people don't know what to say, or know that comments are literally the top thing that a lot of artists look forward to. Hell, maybe they're even intimidated by the magnificence of your work, haha. But hopefully you get as much feedback and attention as you want here in the future :-] ))
> I'm looking forward to your future pieces! c:



Haha, it's fine - I always lurk too so I don't mind if no one comments, because as a lurker I totally understand where they're coming from. I'm glad you appreciate the gifs!! I try to remember not to merge layers as I go so I can export it as a gif in the end since I like seeing process gifs of other people's work too (plus it's interesting to see the initial sketch vs the final image ehehe so pay it forward i guess?) 

I hope I'm not intimidating or anything :c I'm just a little bored and super restless and also uselessly shy but reading what other people think is nice lol.


----------



## ssvv227 (Apr 16, 2016)

windfall said:


> Haha, it's fine - I always lurk too so I don't mind if no one comments, because as a lurker I totally understand where they're coming from. I'm glad you appreciate the gifs!! I try to remember not to merge layers as I go so I can export it as a gif in the end since I like seeing process gifs of other people's work too (plus it's interesting to see the initial sketch vs the final image ehehe so pay it forward i guess?)
> 
> I hope I'm not intimidating or anything :c I'm just a little bored and super restless and also uselessly shy but reading what other people think is nice lol.



i feel you. i just like reading comments? but whenever i post something there just doesn't seem to be a lot of response....plus i don't even do much fan art...what are people to comment lol


----------



## windfall (Apr 24, 2016)

ssvv227 said:


> i feel you. i just like reading comments? but whenever i post something there just doesn't seem to be a lot of response....plus i don't even do much fan art...what are people to comment lol


YAAA I just like reading comments lol! 
(all i post is fan art cause idk.... not creative enough to think of my own stuff haha.)

and wow! i just noticed you had a gallery thread (how did i not notice before????) and goodness your lighting practice colouring is bomb!!! ahh!! so nice!!!! 


on an unrelated side note.... some quick pokemon speedpaints i drew on reddit (30 mins? or something like that). 








completed pics below!


Spoiler














anything you'd like to see? hit me up! i may or may not draw it, though.  
(i'm occupied with bravely second lol)


----------



## etsusho (Apr 24, 2016)

Love your art! Wish I could do stuff like that!


----------



## Chelsaurus (Apr 24, 2016)

Your art work is amazing! Thank YOU for Sharing it with us. I never took interest in much art all my life- sure there has been times when I've been like that cool or pretty etc but I never really showed my appreciation for it. I've only been on this site almost 2 months? And only in the past week I have noticed the art on here! And the talent?! Jeez it makes me wish that I could draw better looking stick men never mind to be able to draw and edit to this extent! 

I don't know where I'm going with this. I just wanted to say a big thank you and how great your art is. I wanted to say thanks to you (and some of the other artists on here) that has really opened my eyes to art- that has showed me beyond what the actual picture is. Now any form of art I have seen I have notiCed whether thats outside on the internet etc. I have appreciated and commented on. It has also made me WANT to even pick up a pencil and TRY my my hardest to draw a descent picture for someone on here to draw! 
So THANK YOU for opening my eyes


----------



## himeki (Apr 24, 2016)

can you draw more fe pls


----------



## Hollowby (Apr 24, 2016)

Love your style.


----------



## windfall (May 8, 2016)

Chelsaurus said:


> Your art work is amazing! Thank YOU for Sharing it with us. I never took interest in much art all my life- sure there has been times when I've been like that cool or pretty etc but I never really showed my appreciation for it. I've only been on this site almost 2 months? And only in the past week I have noticed the art on here! And the talent?! Jeez it makes me wish that I could draw better looking stick men never mind to be able to draw and edit to this extent!
> 
> I don't know where I'm going with this. I just wanted to say a big thank you and how great your art is. I wanted to say thanks to you (and some of the other artists on here) that has really opened my eyes to art- that has showed me beyond what the actual picture is. Now any form of art I have seen I have notiCed whether thats outside on the internet etc. I have appreciated and commented on. It has also made me WANT to even pick up a pencil and TRY my my hardest to draw a descent picture for someone on here to draw!
> So THANK YOU for opening my eyes





Hollowby said:


> Love your style.



Ahhh <3 such nice comments!

@Chelsaurus - I like art because it's easy to see improvement (especially when compared to other things... plus you can keep practicing one thing until you feel more confident in drawing it). 

You should definitely give it a try - plus so many tutorials and places to get inspired from! 

No time like the present!

(sorry for the late response D; I forgot to check my thread after i updated it >_>)

ps - I don't know if you're checking this thread but I noticed your siggy - have you been enjoying the new season of GoT? I'm really looking forward to tonight's episode!





So! here's another new thing. Sorry for failing to draw more often...i haven't drawn in ages since I don't really have inspiration >__> 
fe designs are so complicated lol :'( back to drawing Lapis since SU is FINALLY out of hiatus this week!  

(the things at the bottom of the sketch are suppose to be chains but it felt kinda depressing so I took them out)

as always, the completed picture is in the spoiler! 


Spoiler











it's also on redbubble on a bunch of stuff. 

happy mother's day y'all!


----------



## Chelsaurus (May 9, 2016)

Yeah that is very true! I dont know whether this is just a newbie thing but i think when you keep practicing art and see improvements you just get motivated to keep practicing- I know I have. My drawing is terrible but it's soooo much better than years ago when I had to sit in an art lesson and so it excites me hahaha. There are so many tutorials! its really great how theres so many people that show how to be amazing like themselves. Im sure ONE day it will turn out the same! hahahahha

I have not started the new season yet!!!!!!!!:O All year Ive been counting down (I only finished the last season at the start of this year) and Ive not watched it yet! I have so much going on and I work in the evenings so I have to stream it. But I think ill do the same as last time and once I have finished exams I will just binge watch them! Hahaha 

Ive actually managed not to see any spoilers! Until I went in work and my friend was like OMG JON SNOW!:O and just walked off.......... like COME BACK! Is that a good reaction, is it a bad?!!! I need exams to hurry up to find out LOL! :'(

^^^I really really like that piece, its really nice. I love purple! haha


----------



## windfall (May 9, 2016)

Yes definitely!  You get better because you want to - not because some teacher is breathing down your neck to improve. Although there are also benefits to formal structured instruction...

I remember reading somewhere that now is a pretty good time to get into art since there's so many tutorials x) Plus you can also easily reach out to others and ask questions rather than fumbling around on your own. I LOVE seeing process gifs and plus it's also neat to see how a piece evolves over time  

Ahh sounds like you're super busy! Good luck with your exams!! You have lots of self control - back when I had exams I'd always carve out an hour just to watch it and de-stress lol 

The good thing is you'll have a bunch of episodes to binge watch!! 

I stream it online too ahah :'D


----------



## vel (May 9, 2016)

Your art is absolutely amazing. Beautiful work.


----------



## windfall (May 10, 2016)

panicstatiion said:


> Your art is absolutely amazing. Beautiful work.



Thank you!! 

Doodled something and I thought it would make a good digital painting - except it didn't really turn out the way the doodle started... ehehe. oh well. i should draw other things but ?\_(ツ)_/?






I blurred the chains to give it a sense of depth/motion. I also gave her water wings and dress a little texture so they look more interesting! As always, the finished pic is in the spoiler below. I also included a more zoomed in pic just because.  



Spoiler















redbubble link


----------



## Hollowby (May 16, 2016)

Very nice!


----------



## windfall (May 24, 2016)

another pic of lapis orz 
i just really loved the "same old world" episode and :') _nothing is still on earth_.






SU is back from hiatus but episodes for the next three weeks were already shown in french x____x oh well. back to hiatus haha :'(

as always, completed pic is beneath the spoiler! and here's the redbubble link!


Spoiler











in other news, eb games had codename steam for $5 and i'm playing it now x) 
eep


----------



## Chelsaurus (May 24, 2016)

Oooo I like it! Why are you so amazing at art?! Please brush some off that magic on to me \_( O_O )_/


----------



## windfall (May 24, 2016)

Ahhh thanks 


ヽ( ?∀`)ﾉ ｡･ﾟ･
(blows art dust)


----------



## windfall (May 28, 2016)

ok so here's another picture!  






I never draw scenery so i decided today was a day to change that! I wanna try harder to draw more landscapes/backgrounds. plus, bonus tiny lapis!

I went hiking recently and I have a billion photos of trees and things (except it was... a lot more green). I like red though so here's a autumn forest instead. 

*** (edit: here's a bit more about the process because i'm super pleased with how this pic turned out ehe)
the foreground trees were painted first and then that layer was copied/shrunk/flipped/re-adjusted (and the opacity was turned down the further "away" the trees got). lapis looked a bit .... dark? so i tried to brighten up where she was standing. 

As always, the finished pic is beneath the spoiler! 


Spoiler











also, here's the link to it on redbubble! pls support me


----------



## etsusho (May 28, 2016)

So pretty!!


----------



## Elov (May 28, 2016)

The way you draw is so beautiful. *-*


----------



## windfall (Jun 8, 2016)

Another attempt to draw more backgrounds/scenery. No characters this time, just a forest (the colours were inspired by Satorl Marsh from Xenoblade Chronicles which I'm playing through right now!! and wow dang it's so pretty even on the 3DS's terrible screen resolution! but I can't really draw all those individual ether droplets on the trees...eeep). also, trees are easy and fun to draw 







so... for the process I kinda goof'ed up originally (made the trees the colour I wanted the BG to be) but thankfully it was easily fixable. I was planning on drawing a tiny Shulk and possibly Dundun but I didn't really want to spend that much time rendering them lol

The picture looked extremely boring so I highlighted the forest with purples and pinks! and added little fireflies!

the finished pic is in the spoiler! and here is the link to it on redbubble (which i know no one really checks, but seriously you should  it looks pretty as a print!)



Spoiler


----------



## Chelsaurus (Jun 8, 2016)

windfall said:


> Another attempt to draw more backgrounds/scenery. No characters this time, just a forest (the colours were inspired by Satorl Marsh from Xenoblade Chronicles which I'm playing through right now!! and wow dang it's so pretty even on the 3DS's terrible screen resolution! but I can't really draw all those individual ether droplets on the trees...eeep). also, trees are easy and fun to draw
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awww this is lovely! Love the colours in it! Youre right it does look good as a print! The fireflies does really add to it!


----------



## windfall (Jun 13, 2016)

Chelsaurus said:


> Awww this is lovely! Love the colours in it! Youre right it does look good as a print! The fireflies does really add to it!



Thank you 


here are some more trees, this time with the actual colours of a forest 




Colour-wise, I wanted to actually use green/brown this time.

I used orange to make it feel a bit more unsettling because otherwise it'd be a little boring haha

as always, finished piece is in the spoiler tag, and it's also up on redbubble as stuff. 



Spoiler


----------



## Chelsaurus (Jun 13, 2016)

awwww this ones really cute ^^^

I also only just noticed 2 bodies on the first one :O haha


----------



## derezzed (Jun 13, 2016)

Beautiful work, windfall! I absolutely love the look of your latest scenery-related drawings. It's so incredible how you work wonders with brushes *_*

Haha, I love the thread name change btw! imo the gifs are definitely one of the best aspects of your gallery thread ;-]


----------



## windfall (Jun 13, 2016)

Chelsaurus said:


> awwww this ones really cute ^^^
> 
> I also only just noticed 2 bodies on the first one :O haha


Which bodies? :O 



derezzed said:


> Beautiful work, windfall! I absolutely love the look of your latest scenery-related drawings. It's so incredible how you work wonders with brushes *_*
> 
> Haha, I love the thread name change btw! imo the gifs are definitely one of the best aspects of your gallery thread ;-]



Thank you!! It was my goal last year to work on learning to draw more scenery but... that didn't really work out so I wanted to at least give it a go this year! A lot of the trees are just done with the lasso marquee tool and then filling it in with the paint bucket ahah

I was wondering if anyone noticed the title change  (and was sorta concerned that people might get it mixed up with tumblr-esque gifs) but I'm glad you like it!!


----------



## windfall (Jun 16, 2016)

A little tired of trees, so here's a speed paint! like about 40 mins i think so that's why its not that detailed and whatnot and ahHHh i dunno what I'm doing with myself right now @@ just procrastinating -_____-





i really like teal (I have a water bottle that's teal lol)  

as always, spoiler has the full image! (and here's the redbubble link). 


Spoiler


----------



## Mr. Cat (Jun 16, 2016)

Aww, I love these


----------



## windfall (Jun 16, 2016)

Mr. Cat said:


> Aww, I love these


Thank you 



I decided to update the banner on the OP hue hue


----------



## windfall (Jun 17, 2016)

before bed doodle (of literally the most boring scene imaginable) 






blahhhh 30 mins. 



Spoiler











i might work on it more tmmr but probably not


----------



## windfall (Jun 19, 2016)

dragged my friend out to see finding dory on friday eheh. it was such a pretty movie! i loved the piper short at the beginning, it was gorgeous and so cuteeee






i liked how the scenery was pretty much a character of it's own! but painting the reef in this pic was ridiculous...?? geez. 


as always, finished pic in the spoiler, and the link to it on redbubble is here.



Spoiler


----------



## windfall (Jun 22, 2016)

another dory pic




dang her eyes are big. 


blahblah, completed pic in the spoiler, obligatory link to redbubble 


Spoiler











/talks to self


----------



## Chelsaurus (Jun 22, 2016)

OMGGGGG! DORY!! These are adorable!! I love the dory ones!

I've yet to see the movie though!


----------



## etsusho (Jun 22, 2016)

The Dory pix are so good!


----------



## windfall (Jun 25, 2016)

Chelsaurus said:


> OMGGGGG! DORY!! These are adorable!! I love the dory ones!
> 
> I've yet to see the movie though!





etsusho said:


> The Dory pix are so good!



Thank you both!  Dory was a very pretty movie 
The piper short was amazing also! definitely see it when you have a chance!!



and also - another picture! kinda pleased with this one since it's with colours i don't normally use and yeah!!






still dunno how to draw umbrellas. or hands. 8( the silhouettes and bokeh effects were fun to do. wasn't sure how I was gunna pull off rain but I think what I ended up doing is passable. 

as always, spoiler has the full pic (plus bonus zoom in but honestly it's not even that zoomed in) and obligatory link to redbubble



Spoiler













bigger pics if you view it by itself (not in the spoiler tag - or check it out on my tumblr)


----------



## windfall (Jun 27, 2016)

another lapis pic!! 





its a little plain :/ ugh. tried to make it a bit more interesting with leaves in the wind (even though it doesn't make that much sense in a beach but blah) i accidentally merged layers when I was drawing lapis so that's why she appears all at once  

as always, the spoiler has the full pic and also here's the redbubble link!!


Spoiler














hohum


----------



## windfall (Jul 6, 2016)

was suppose to be a warmup pic but it kind of evolved :/ oh well. kinda stressing for school -___- ugh






more trees! it was hard making lapis stand out (not that happy with what i did, but oh well it def was something interesting i suppose)

as always: spoiler has completed pic, here's the redbubble link (and i also made a society6 but I'm not really feeling it - too much work uploading everything again sigh) 



Spoiler


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jul 6, 2016)

i love your art


----------



## namiieco (Jul 6, 2016)

I love how you colour it's so soft >.<


----------



## windfall (Jul 19, 2016)

first off: yay new SU episode today!  

my hand has been cramping up recently so i haven't been drawing too much. 
I stopped midway with this pic and finished it with my mouse... :/ i probably won't draw again for a while (trying to limit my time on the computer too ahah + its summer lol) 







Not sure if anyone noticed or cared, but this pic was done with warmer colours because I've been trying to ~*~expand my horizons~*~ a bit colour-wise. it's the last pic in my series of bob in a variety of colours and settings set which I didn't actually plan but decided to roll with it once I started. 



Spoiler


----------



## windfall (Jul 29, 2016)

the latest episode :'( felt like drawing something after watching it, so here we go: 





It turned out drastically different from the sketch. Hohum. i also merged a bunch of layers by accident ahah (whoops)

i feel like i should branch out what i draw but, ehhh. Maybe tomorrow. or another day. 

tumblr [ x ] redbubble [ x ]



Spoiler












it always double-merges on me >__>


----------



## derezzed (Jul 30, 2016)

windfall said:


> the latest episode :'(



Oh man, I know what you mean. Alone at Sea hit me hard too, especially after the lighthearted episodes that came before it. I'm definitely glad they revisited Jasper and Lapis's past situation, though. 
Summer of Steven has been pretty great so far!

But yeah, anyway, the latest piece is gorgeous! Your style just fits Lapis so well and the scenery looks lovely.
It's also very interesting that you ended up taking a different direction from what you initially outlined! It really goes to show that straying from the original idea doesn't always end up disastrous, haha. Sometimes it's possible to come out with something better if you go down that path, and deciding on a back view of Lapis for that piece was a great choice imo.

Wonderful work, windfall c:


----------



## windfall (Jul 31, 2016)

I've been loving Summer of Steven! I loved how complex the characters are becoming... they're _so human_, even though they're gems.  I can't even put it into words haha. I'm hoping for a Lapis song before the end of the summer haha

As for the picture... thank you  I had some trouble painting Lapis's hair from the back ... she definitely has some interesting hair lol


----------



## windfall (Aug 7, 2016)

a break from all the SU/lapis stuff  here's a smug pink bird. 






to quote my friend: "looks like it turned its head away from something. Like 'hmph' lol"



Spoiler










redbubble | tumblr


----------



## Chicha (Aug 8, 2016)

I just wanted to say you have a wonderful art style. Your use of colors and negative space are super nice. I think it's awesome to see gifs of how it was made. Keep up the good work!


----------



## windfall (Sep 8, 2016)

forgot to post.

one: a process gif for my TBT fair art entry + another forest/lapis pic 











Spoiler














school has officially begun so updates will be slow 8(((((


----------



## issitohbi (Dec 18, 2016)

Your art is so amazing! I hope to one day be as talented as you~!


----------



## windfall (Dec 23, 2016)

issitohbi said:


> Your art is so amazing! I hope to one day be as talented as you~!



Thank you  it's taken YEARS of practice lol so I'm glad you like my art  

also, on a side note: sorry, this thread has been pretty dead because i've been drowning in school x__x 

but! i did paint this while i was procrastinating during exams!








Spoiler











 > link to it on redbubble


AND ALSO!




Pictures I drew this year  
One picture per month! I'm pretty happy with the progress I made this year. 
Next year will be even busier than this year, but I hope I still have time to draw x__x

Kinda wanna just draw trees forever sigh


----------

